# Big Jack



## ^Skiff^ (Oct 6, 2011)

Mean sob, caught on the flats near POC


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Woof, bet that was fun on an 8wt. Jacks can be crafty with the way they fight and when they broadside you and turn into a 5 gallon bucket with a motor it can be challenging to turn them. That 8wt you had must've had some @ss to it.


----------



## ^Skiff^ (Oct 6, 2011)

They are beasts, I caught 11 monsters that trip but only one on the fly, I'm done with jacks for awhile...they flat wear you out. 

The 8wt is a TFO BVK, which had recently broke during a fight with a huge buff, I was thinking about that the entire time I had the jack on, but she held up this time around.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Thatâ€™s a beast on an 8 wt!


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

You put some torque on that BVK. Really cool.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

southpuss needs an 8 bvk.

he missed out on the last trip he as invited on...


----------

